# Guess the movie quote



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2021)

Let's try a new kind of guessing game.  When it's your turn, quote a very famous line from a movie, and whoever correctly identifies the movie gets to go next. The trouble is, it's too easy to google lines from movies. So, to make it more fair, and a little more fun, please do not quote the line correctly. Revise it so it says basically the same thing, but in different words, so it can't be googled.

Think this might work?  Let's try it.  Here's the first one.

"It will be necessary for us to find a more spacious vessel."

What's the movie?  (If you're pretty sure of your answer, go ahead and give the answer and then post the next one. No need to wait to learn if you are right, you probably are.)

Please keep your quote very well-known. Just change the wording.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

Jaws

"Here's laughing at you, kid."


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2021)

Casablanca

"There's no place like your own domicile."


----------



## chic (Mar 21, 2021)

The Wizard of Oz

I'm gonna give him an offer he can't accept.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2021)

The Godfather

Please bring me the same thing that the woman at the next table is eating.


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

When Harry met Sally.

You Cannot handle the truth.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2021)

Sorry, that one rings no bells. Maybe someone else recognizes it?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2021)

Well, I guess that one has no answers. (I'd love to know what it is, though!)

Just to keep the game going, here's another one, used in at least two movies. Just name one:  

"We do not need any bad-smelling official things to pin on our shirts."


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

Tish said:


> When Harry met Sally.
> 
> You Cannot handle the truth.


A Few Good Men


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

SetWave said:


> A Few Good Men


You got it!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2021)

Good for you, SetWave. It's your turn, if you'd like to submit a "quote" of your own.

If not, I'll repeat the one I submitted up above: "We do not need any bad-smelling official things to pin on our shirts."

(It's an old movie, but pretty well-known.)


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

"All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz and I'm fine."


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

SetWave said:


> "All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz and I'm fine."


Fast Times at Ridgemont High?


Sunny said:


> If not, I'll repeat the one I submitted up above: "We do not need any bad-smelling official things to pin on our shirts."
> 
> (It's an old movie, but pretty well-known.)


Still working on the one you posted, I am thinking it might be from "The Treasure of the Sierra Madre", not sure though.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

You got it, Tish!  The quote is:  "We don't need no stinking badges."  

The tasty waves one, I don't recognize.


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

“Carpe diem. Seize the day, boys. Make your lives extraordinary.”


Sunny said:


> You got it, Tish!  The quote is:  "We don't need no stinking badges."
> 
> The tasty waves one, I don't recognize.


Set Waves one is from Fast Times at Ridgemont High I think.

 “Carpe diem. Grab the day, guys. Make your lives extraordinary.”


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

Anybody got one?


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

“Carpe diem. Grab the day, guys. Make your lives extraordinary.”


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

Dead Poets Society

(Good quote, Tish, but in this game we are supposed to take a familiar quote and slightly revise it, not quote it correctly. Anyway, thanks for taking part, and keep playing!)

Here's the next one:

"I regret to say that I am unable to do that."


----------

